# Flashlights for flashing at ghost?



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

One reason that I became a flashaholic is that I've seen ghosts before (no kidding). :eeksign:I do not like walking in dark places without a powerful flashlight. At least now I have some powerful flashlights to flash at the ghost's face once I see them again  (hopefully not, keep my fingers crossed).


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

I think you are going to want a M6 if you run into a ghost.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

:lolsign:The funny part about the ghost I've seen is real weird, he's got long thick hair covering his face, sleeping under a bridge. Need something more powerful? LOL. Seen another female ghost before too, looks kind of fierce and motionless. Hope some flasholics could share their ghostly encounters and flashlights they use in the dark to see other dangers lurking around such as stray dogs etc.


----------



## metlarules (Dec 7, 2008)

His name wouldn't happen to be Casper by any chance?


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

:shakeheadNope, Casper is bald headed. The one I saw has very thick long hair.


----------



## tebore (Dec 7, 2008)

Well you're gonna need one of them proton accelerator packs. You're gonna have to be careful running down those batteries as it's just a small nuclear reactor on your back. 

WHAT EVER YOU DO, DO NOT CROSS THE STREAMS. If you do cross the streams what will happen is all the molecules in your body will explode at the speed of light.


----------



## mudman cj (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't ask how I know this, but ghosts can't see light from 'artificial' sources such as incandescent and LED lights. But they can see light from candles or fires. :candle:


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 7, 2008)

tebore said:


> Well you're gonna need one of them proton accelerator packs.



+1 for this, plus once you get one, it'll set off a wave of debate amongst the technical folk about different battery configurations to power it..







From the literature: "...accelerates subatomic particles or atoms to velocities near the speed of light, focused into a narrow stream. The energy of the weapon is the aggregate kinetic energy of the individual particles forming the beam. A lightning bolt, a flow of electrons, is similar to a particle beam..."


----------



## sappyg (Dec 7, 2008)

mudman cj said:


> Don't ask how I know this, but ghosts can't see light from 'artificial' sources such as incandescent and LED lights. But they can see light from candles or fires. :candle:


 
ok.... i won't ask how you know this. but i gotta ask why this is the case? also, do you need a flashlight to see a ghost? how does a ghost see in the dark? surely they don't carry candles around with them and if they do where do they put them?


----------



## tebore (Dec 7, 2008)

mudman cj said:


> Don't ask how I know this, but ghosts can't see light from 'artificial' sources such as incandescent and LED lights. But they can see light from candles or fires. :candle:



It's not really artificial light sources it's something about fires. There's many writings, lures and myths about fires call them what you will. Some say that every fire is different like a person and it's got it own soul (think about the next time you put out a fire and the way the smoke leaves). There's something about a flame that's raw, powerful and ties us to the spiritual world. 

(Yeh yeh for a science guy I read some poetry and books about native beliefs in High school).


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

How can they distinguish between fire and a flashlight that can start a fire? :thinking:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 7, 2008)

..best thread yet!


I fully expect to hear from some of our esteemed custom makers on the likelihood for a new project. I'd be interested! lol


----------



## ampdude (Dec 7, 2008)

I see ghosts too, but usually only when I'm drunk. :laughing:


----------



## mudman cj (Dec 7, 2008)

sappyg said:


> ok.... i won't ask how you know this. but i gotta ask why this is the case? also, do you need a flashlight to see a ghost? how does a ghost see in the dark? surely they don't carry candles around with them and if they do where do they put them?



They generally can't see us any better than we can see them. Which is to say not at all for the vast majority of people. And as for what they see, this is based upon what attracts their attention and what doesn't. Maybe 'sense' is a better word than 'see'.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 7, 2008)

You'll want a flashlight capable of producing a strong radiation at 363nm, because this makes them visible to .1% of the population.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been ghost hunting for the past five years and love it.And yes it gives me a good reason to use my lights.


----------



## paulr (Dec 7, 2008)

Ghosts are not bothered by visible light. They are invisible themselves so you need invisible light to drive them away. The simplest way to do this is put a thin insulating disc (2 circles of paper with a layer of garlic skin between them works well) between the batteries and the positive contact in your flashlight. The paper stops the regular electrons that make visible light from entering the bulb or led, while the garlic skin amplifies the ecto-electrons that make invisible light. As an added bonus this also works against vampires. Beware of the very cheap anti-ghost lights you see on places like Deal Extreme, since they often just leave out the batteries completely, stopping both visible and invisible light, so you think you are safe but in fact you are completely exposed.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 7, 2008)

..it's getting deep. 

Let me get my boots....


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 7, 2008)

paulr said:


> Ghosts are not bothered by visible light. They are invisible themselves so you need invisible light to drive them away. ...


 
What if you don't want to drive them away?


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2008)

paulr said:


> Ghosts are not bothered by visible light. They are invisible themselves so you need invisible light to drive them away. The simplest way to do this is put a thin insulating disc (2 circles of paper with a layer of garlic skin between them works well) between the batteries and the positive contact in your flashlight. The paper stops the regular electrons that make visible light from entering the bulb or led, while the garlic skin amplifies the ecto-electrons that make invisible light. As an added bonus this also works against vampires. Beware of the very cheap anti-ghost lights you see on places like Deal Extreme, since they often just leave out the batteries completely, stopping both visible and invisible light, so you think you are safe but in fact you are completely exposed.


Man... ALL of the lights I've gotten from dealextreme have left out the batteries!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> :lolsign:The funny part about the ghost I've seen is real weird, he's got long thick hair covering his face, sleeping under a bridge.



You sure it's not the girl out of The Ring y'know the one with the 'freaky' video tape, perhaps it's an Elemental (nature spirit) like the purported Gnomes & Trolls of Folk Lore OR even a variation on the Shadow People form? :thumbsup:



I've seen and heard many a strange thing I couldn't rationally explain, I don't usually share such experiences as people often either give you "that look" or ridicule you with extreme prejudice 



I wonder if a UV light would be of any use? :thinking:


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

There are also such things as Orbs too. Any ghost hunters or flasholics here know which flashlights could make such things visible? :wave:


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> +1 for this, plus once you get one, it'll set off a wave of debate amongst the technical folk about different battery configurations to power it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Any powerful HID or LED to fit to this awesome power pack? :twothumbs


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You sure it's not the girl out of The Ring y'know the one with the 'freaky' video tape, perhaps it's an Elemental (nature spirit) like the purported Gnomes & Trolls of Folk Lore OR even a variation on the Shadow People form? :thumbsup:


 
The face of lady ghost I've seen is much scarier looking than the one in The Ring (No kidding, lucky she's standing motionless, u will walk away ASAP when u see her).


----------



## fieldops (Dec 7, 2008)

35W HID lights for sure. Make it so damn bright, the glare cancels out the ghosts..:devil: If you can't see them anymore, problem solved:naughty:


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

:lolsign:Maybe 10 X 35 Watts HID bulbs fitted to the proton accelerator pack.


This clip will give non-flasholics/ flasholics a reason to get a more powerful flashlights at night. 

*Warning:* *Rated PG. Not for the faint-hearted.*

http://media.photobucket.com/video/pontianak/zopickering/video%20clips/pocong.flv?o=1


----------



## GPB (Dec 7, 2008)

are you the Keymaster ?


----------



## SureAddicted (Dec 8, 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=EzZI16Z13dw

It gets freaky at around the 55 second mark.


http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=kfTihjLCBww&feature=related


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 8, 2008)

Loooots-a crazy people in this thread..... ghosts, wtf, seriously.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 8, 2008)

Come stay at our house for awhile...it'll make a believer out of you.


----------



## hamheart (Dec 8, 2008)

i have had some seriously weird sh$%) happen to me, like: i will have a light in my hand in my house and all of a sudden there will be a shadow zoom across the beam  it is freaky, oh and occasionaly i hear a shrill scream it freaks me out 

i wish i could do this to them  but unfortunetly there already dead :sick2: 
:tinfoil:


----------



## foxtrot29 (Dec 8, 2008)

What.


----------



## unique (Dec 8, 2008)

Lets say ghosts were real. What harm can they do? Spook you? They cannot physically touch you and such. Because have you ever heard of a case where someone has said a ghost bashed me!


----------



## lctorana (Dec 8, 2008)

The main problem with ghosts and flashlights is that the brighter your light, the darker the spot you shine it at gets.

You might be packing a 6D with multiple overdriven 64623s, but when there's ghosts about, your light doesn't do squat.

And it gets darker. And darker. You turn lights on, but it just keeps getting darker.

Then the darkness envelops you, the cold creeps in through your boots, and travels up your legs and chills your body until you feel your heart go cold, and your hair stands on end.

And now you can't move. Your mouth goes dry, you can't see, but you can hear, and smell something.

And it's getting closer.

Goosebumps. You want to shiver, but you can't move.

You want to turn and flee, but to where?

You open your mouth to scream...





...and you wake up.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 8, 2008)

plenty of interesting stories here..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183704



i generally tend to try and stay away from freaky places....


Crenshaw


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 8, 2008)

Ghosts have been known to drain the energy out of electronic devices, so you should probably have some sort of carbide lamp. I can't really be of much help, though; my specialty is zombies.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Ghosts have been known to drain the energy out of electronic devices, so you should probably have some sort of carbide lamp. I can't really be of much help, though; my specialty is zombies.


 

Do u have pics of real zombies? oo:


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 8, 2008)

Now zombies, those are... plausible if unlikely. Imagining zombie scenarios is something almost everybody does at least once. Zombies are cool like that.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 8, 2008)

As soon as I see a video of something that I couldn't personally make with a sony handy-cam and final cut pro, I'll be a believer. Till then.... I'll keep on looking


----------



## litetube (Dec 8, 2008)

This is exactly why I wear a tinfoil helmet around the house. This affords me threefold protection against 1)Aliens 2) Ghosts 3)Jehovas Witnesses standing at my front door on Saturdays


----------



## Illum (Dec 8, 2008)

well, reports of ghosts/ectoplasm/lights have been observed under bridges has been around for many years now, in many different countries. Supposedly theres been a confirmation somewhere where a ghosthunter measured ESD readings under certain bridges and found something odd about the readings.

Personally I'd consider an alternative route if you happen to cross the bridge for work or whatever you may need to go. Any reckless decisions might entice the ghost or entity to follow you and that...well, lets just say exorcism isn't a permanent fix.


edit:


mdocod said:


> As soon as I see a video of something that I couldn't personally make with a sony handy-cam and final cut pro, I'll be a believer. Till then.... I'll keep on looking


 
look up Teresa Noble, 1983, Brazil. Personally I found it aexceptionally convincing...especially with the photographic conditions...
heres the link...from Taiwan anyway: www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_aZroAfaO8


----------



## tx101 (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## RobertM (Dec 8, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Ghosts have been known to drain the energy out of electronic devices, so you should probably have some sort of carbide lamp. I can't really be of much help, though; my specialty is zombies.



For this very reason, I'd go with an M6 running two AW 18650 cells. Why rechargeable?

Here is my theory :laughing:

Okay, so we've all heard the stories about flashlight's batteries getting instantly drained when seeing a ghost. Correct me if I'm wrong, but batteries produce electricity via a chemical reaction, so that very reaction must occur even for the ghost if it wants your energy. Most _ghosthunters_, not being flashaholics, probably use alkaline batteries. So when the ghosts tries to sucks the batteries down at a very rapid rate, it must exceed the alkaline's max discharge rate, thus killing the cell.

But you see, with AW's protected cells, when the ghost tries to steal the energy from my M6, it'll probably be greedy and try to steal it really fast and will accordingly trip the 5A protection in the AW cell. Then the ghost will be out of luck. The ghost will most likely give up and try to find cheap energy from someone else's flashlight. Just be sure not to use AW's new IMR18650 since they can discharge at really high rates and aren't protected. They would be easy for the taking by the ghost!

That's my theory anyway after reading this thread. :laughing:


----------



## brucec (Dec 8, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> :lolsign:The funny part about the ghost I've seen is real weird, he's got long thick hair covering his face, sleeping under a bridge.



Sounds like a bum to me.

Seriously, I don't believe in ghosts, but I always tell my friends that do to remember reciprocity. If they can touch you, you can touch them back. Sometimes this makes people feel better.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 8, 2008)

RobertM said:


> For this very reason, I'd go with an M6 running two AW 18650 cells. Why rechargeable?
> 
> Here is my theory :laughing:
> 
> ...



thats a really good reason to switch over to AW cells...

Crenshaw


----------



## Illum (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 8, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> Do u have pics of real zombies? oo:



http://blog.mlive.com/tricities/2007/11/large_mall shot.jpg


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 8, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=EzZI16Z13dw
> 
> It gets freaky at around the 55 second mark.
> 
> ...



That first video seems really fake because of the guy's reaction to the the sudden appearance of the "ghost" behind the door.

I mean, all he does is whisper "oh my God". No sudden jump or start, no shout or other exclamation. You'd think he would at least jump back or something at the sight, and you'd see the camera bounce around.

If that had been me in the tape, there would've been LOTS of loud profanity and I would've jumped about 10 feet in the air after seeing something like that in my pantry!


----------



## sappyg (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm with you on that stress_test... the video clip was lame.
aside from the typical sucubus visitations (downright disturbing) i can't say that i have ever seen a ghost. if i did see a ghost i don't know if i would have the motor skills to flash it with a light. in fact, i may loose the neccessary motor skills to retain basic bodily functions. 
if they exist i bet the first person they would go after would be the guy with the flashlight. someone with a flashlight would be an easey target and have juicy batteries to drian. 
plus, the higher the lumins the more washed out they would become so there is that stealth factor to consider. essentially, you would become easier to sneak up on because you would wash them out with the high lumin and they would suck the life out of your batteries. then you're really screwed!
for this reason i'm gonna go with a red or green LED or a glow tube. they probably would'nt see you if you had a glow tube but you could see them. red and green LED would be a good choice because they would help contrast the profile while at the same time not washing them out to where you could not see them. i think this is the only way to sneak up on a ghost with any regularity.


----------



## kts (Dec 8, 2008)

Funny thread..

I will believe ghosts when I see 1.


----------



## mudman cj (Dec 8, 2008)

kts said:


> Funny thread..
> 
> I will believe ghosts when I see 1.



I completely understand you guys expressing healthy skepticism on this subject. I said the same thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2008)

TBH I used to openly mock the plausibility of such paranormal possibilities right up to when one late night (whilst discussing this very topic with friends) I made a comment to the effect... 

_"Yeah well if they exist they could make that toy move..."_

Well It did! and twice more as I repeated the challenge (if you would call it that) across a totally flat surface where it had been stationery ALL day, since then I've seen a candle flame bend @ 90 degrees without any draft present (try blowing a candle to recreate that effect ) and heard noises that would make your hair stand on end! amongst many other things

Generally you'll never hear about anything because people just aren't comfortable with telling/sharing their experiences, though to be fair it's prudent to exercise a healthy level of skepticism on any given subject :thumbsup:


----------



## qtaco (Dec 8, 2008)

It would certainly be interesting to take a holiday in the reality some of you seem to experience, but I wouldn't want to remain there long.


----------



## SureAddicted (Dec 8, 2008)

This seems to be the real thing...damn...and ouch.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=laQY0ECov_k&feature=related


----------



## sappyg (Dec 8, 2008)

i don't dought you mudman... i have no imperical experience re: having seen a ghost. there are many things we do not understand. 
i think sometimes we are trying to express something that we experience or feel that others are not able to tune into. i'm guilty of this.... i think
i am just one of the fellows that thinks (honestly) that if i were looking for a ghost the best way to illuminate the thing would be red or green LED or a glow tube. 
think about it? if it was dark i could'nt see them and if i could see them then i don't need a lot of light.... right? there is a greater potential of contrast and detection in a color spectrum that we normally do not use. "flashing" a ghost would actually be counter productive (with a flashlight i mean). why would i flash a ghost anyway. frankly, if i do see a ghost i'm thinking i got bigger problems than getting out my tactical light with a strike bezel and having a swatt at it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 8, 2008)

OK I will share a few things.

I was 16 living at mom and dad's house and funky stuff used to happen *all* the time. 

Large Pyrex cassarole dish shattered while in the kitchen cabinet. We heard it shatter and could not figure what had broken till I opened the cabinet and tiny pieces of glass rained out like a mini waterfall. Nobody was in the room and it hadn't been touched for at least a week.

Toilets flushed all the time for no reason.

Waterhose outside was turned on by nobody. We had insane dogs that barked like crazy any time a car went by or a person got near the fence. No barking but the backyard was flooded, nobody used the hose that day and it was twisted all the way on. The dogs were standing there not barking, just looking at the hose.

The house was never quiet for a second it seemed, there was always a knock or a pop or a noise of some sort going on.

You could vaccum the carpet making the color of it deepen when it all layed the same way, you have seen that before I am sure. Well you could vaccum away all the footprints and make the carpet a solid shade then turn around and shut off the vaccum and unplug it only to turn around and plainly see new foot prints go from the couch into the closet.

Can of biscuits once blew up and cooked inside the fridge. Huge mess but all the bits stuck on things were somehow fully cooked.

TV's came on, changed channel, and changed volume by themselves. You had to unplug them to turn them off and to regain control.

I saw a half eaten PB&J slide up the arm of a recliner against the pull of gravity. I happened to have an old tennis racket in my hand at the time and hit it HARD so it blew up and got everywhere. OOPS. I was on the phone to my girlfriend (at the time) when it happened so she heard my reaction and the WHACK!

Any time it got late and I was home alone I got that odd feeling of being watched and once I really did see a shadow move. It was darker than any other shadow in the room and looked like a short someone in a long hooded cloak. It went from being behind me on the left to being behind me on the right as it continued to move to my right it faded out in the middle of the room.

I was home once alone and heard a frantic beating on the side door of the house, so frantic I was a bit freaked. So I stood there for a second at the top of the stairs on the 3rd floor and it stopped. Then the frantic beating started on a new door, on the 2nd floor door to the laundry room. The beating was so frantic I could actually see the door shaking. Then that stopped, the next door up was the one I was standing in front of! I actually got scared, jumped into my room and slammed the door. I grabbed the shotgun I kept loaded behind that door and pressed it up against the door waiting for the beating to start. I was going to blow whatever it was in half if the door started to vibrate. Then it hit me what was going on, nobody or nothing solid could of got into the house and went into that laundry room while I was standing there watching. I realized it was the "ghost" or whatever was doing the other weird stuff and knew my shotgun was useless so I dropped the 12ga and headed for the window of my room. I opened it and stuck out 1 leg and waited, if the pounding started on that door I was jumping. I did not care in the least if I got hurt, nor did I even think about it at the time! I waited like that for 20 minutes and "it" never came.

As I type this I actually have goosebumps again. SO yeah I believe in something, not sure what, but certainly something!

Eventually things calmed down and stopped all together. I found out we bought the house from a woman who could no longer afford to keep it after her husband died. Yeah he had a heart attack and died there. So the wife had to sell and move away with her 3 kids, maybe that angered his spirit? That explanation doesn't make too much sense because we lived there for 6 years before anything odd started to happen.

Nobdy reading this needs to believe me for me to know it is all true, I just wanted to take this opportunity to finally tell someone - anyone about that place.
Nobody lives there now.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2008)

I started this thread in February of 2007:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154098



Interesting stuff there.

:candle:
_


----------



## fieldops (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't mind if there's a ghost walking around someplace, as long as it's not me


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> This seems to be the real thing...damn...and ouch.
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=laQY0ECov_k&feature=related




I haven't laughed that much in weeks!


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn Sarge, I made it half way through that and I'm going to wait til tomorrow when it's daylight to finish it!

I saw this thread half way down the first page with no replies, and I wasn't going to reply, but I said... "This is a _what kind of light?_ thread where there is no wrong answer! Just name a kick butt light. Pick a light that you would depend on, and it would get you through."


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's creepy because it's true.... No flashlight action but I don't think it would of made any difference.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 8, 2008)

well, seeing as how holy water is used in exorcisms, fighting vampires, used in the sprinkler system in Constantine, why not take it a step further and get a priest to bless your flashlight?

Then it would be potent weapon for attacking the unclean spirits 

Imagine an M6 with literally, holy output!

If that could be done, i'd get every single light i own blessed (including my 30 mW green laser), that would be useful during the Hungry Ghost month here.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> well, seeing as how holy water is used in exorcisms, fighting vampires, used in the sprinkler system in Constantine, why not take it a step further and get a priest to bless your flashlight?
> 
> Then it would be potent weapon for attacking the unclean spirits
> 
> ...


 
How many of the flashaholics here owns a Blessed Flashlight?


----------



## fieldops (Dec 9, 2008)

The only holy light I have is an old Lux V with a big doughnut hole :shrug:


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Dec 9, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> well, seeing as how holy water is used in exorcisms, fighting vampires, used in the sprinkler system in Constantine, why not take it a step further and get a priest to bless your flashlight?
> 
> Then it would be potent weapon for attacking the unclean spirits
> 
> ...


 
you'll have to PM me if you know of any priest who would do it for my lights! :naughty:

we could go hunt for such a priest but i am afraid we'll be sent to the cops for being crazy.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

sORe-EyEz said:


> you'll have to PM me if you know of any priest who would do it for my lights! :naughty:
> 
> we could go hunt for such a priest but i am afraid we'll be sent to the cops for being crazy.


 

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 9, 2008)

maybe we can make a cross shape filter for the flashlight?


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Dec 9, 2008)

ruriimasu said:


> maybe we can make a cross shape filter for the flashlight?


 
for that maybe only a lighthouse beacon will do to make up for the pencil thin beam.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 9, 2008)

fieldops said:


> The only holy light I have is an old Lux V with a big doughnut hole :shrug:


 
hahahahahaha


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't believe in ghost-but my girlfriend says I have a monster in my pocket- I call it a P3D! BTW everyone knows ghost can SEE IN THE DARK.If they couldn't,they would be members of CPF!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

ruriimasu said:


> maybe we can make a cross shape filter for the flashlight?



The DSWOI quad emitter of my P7 [email protected] makes a cross shaped artifact on maximum tight focus, will that do? :thinking:







Sarge... reading that post made my hair stand up on end about half way through, I find "those" noises more disturbing than moving OR weirdly behaving objects! oo:


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> Imagine an M6 with literally, holy output!


Imagine if PK was a preist.


----------



## The Porcupine (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure any flashlight for flashing a ghost would work. But I'm pretty sure I could *flash* just about any ghost and make them fly away, screaming in horror!


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 9, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> :lolsign:The funny part about the ghost I've seen is real weird, he's got long thick hair covering his face, sleeping under a bridge. Need something more powerful? LOL. Seen another female ghost before too, looks kind of fierce and motionless. Hope some flasholics could share their ghostly encounters and flashlights they use in the dark to see other dangers lurking around such as stray dogs etc.



So how do you know this is a ghost, as opposed to a homeless person? That was, no disrespect intended, my first thought when you mentioned the guy under the bridge. I've seen many homeless people in such places.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

MrBenchmark said:


> So how do you know this is a ghost, as opposed to a homeless person? That was, no disrespect intended, my first thought when you mentioned the guy under the bridge. I've seen many homeless people in such places.


 
This figure has thick long hair that covered his whole head, u cannot see it's ears, eyes, nose or even mouth, I just walk away ASAP, but I've seen ghost video of such entities that's got hair covering it's whole head. OK, maybe it could be a normal guy. :wave:


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

Regardless whether it's a real ghost or not, don't leave home without it (your flashlight)!  Powerful flashlight will make me feel much more secured at night.



The Porcupine said:


> Not sure any flashlight for flashing a ghost would work. But I'm pretty sure I could *flash* just about any ghost and make them fly away, screaming in horror!


 
This will be a last resort if the flashlight did not chase away the ghost.


----------



## fieldops (Dec 9, 2008)

OK, it's time to stop screwing around.......

This is a job for Elektrolumens :devil: 

Wayne to the rescue

Some kind of new design called "Thermonuclear wall of light" or something 

24 P7 or MC-Es in a trash can lid size bezel powered by an 18ah SLA..:naughty:

The ghost says "boo" and you say "BOOM"


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 10, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> Regardless whether it's a real ghost or not, don't leave home without it (your flashlight)!  Powerful flashlight will make me feel much more secured at night.



No doubt about that that!


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 10, 2008)

fieldops said:


> The ghost says "boo" and you say "BOOM"



Death vs Death






(CPF user Ttran97's Milky M3 Transgressor, for more: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2442402&postcount=1)


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, what is a 'Ghost'?


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 10, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> Death vs Death



:bow: :bow: :bow:

That is an awesome light!


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG this was a great thread

I'll reluctantly acknowledge the probable existence of ghosts.

There was an old house on our property once when I was young.

Although it would have made the perfect fort/hangout/ect I didn't go near it.
I didn't even like being in view of the house.
I was in it twice before we burned it.

During the fire (local FD controlled burn) there were a bunch of pictures taken.

Close inspection of our photos showed what appeared to be people looking out the windows.
The photos taken by the firefighters showed nothing in the same windows.

About 6 months later I felt like I was being watched in our own house.
It started with watching and progressed.

I'm pretty sure I was at least 17 and had been out of the house for 2+ years before my fear of the dark went away.

Yes, I was scared of the dark until I was 14 or 15.

And now I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 10, 2008)

I am still scared of the dark.
Especially in the basement.


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 10, 2008)

A few members (in the past) have claimed an incandescent light has a repellent effect of some sorts. The full spectrum output, including the infrared, is as close to real sunlight as we can get, and...since everyone knows nothing spooks spooks more than the light of the sun... I think it is self explanatory. That white hot tungsten filament is the way to go for a ghost flasher. Mag 623 should be on every ghost hunters belt :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 10, 2008)

gratewhitehuntr said:


> Yes, I was scared of the dark until I was 14 or 15.
> 
> And now I'm a flashaholic.



im 19, and heck, Im STILL not fond of the dark. Dark+Cold gives me the creeps...

anyone read harry potter?
well i describe being out on a coldish winter night with a significant lack of light as passing by a dementor

odd thing is i actually LIKE cold weather, but in the day time...

Crenshaw


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 10, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> im 19, and heck, Im STILL not fond of the dark. Dark+Cold gives me the creeps...



I've been interested in astronomy as a hobby since I was a kid. I have absolutely no fear of the dark. There is nothing to be afraid of in the dark, as best I can tell. Indeed, if you leave the cities (where it's just never truly dark) and allow your eyes to become dark adapted, you'd be amazed at how beautiful the stars can be.

I've never actually seen a ghost, so I can't comment on whether or not they are real. I will say that I'm quite interested in people who believe in ghosts. 

One of the problems I've noticed with some of them is that they have a very difficult time differentiating between history and urban legend. For example, I found some photos on a local ghost hunting group's website of a house where purportedly a gruesome murder had taken place in the 70's. It was on private property, and they didn't want to reveal the location, just that it was in Dallas. Supposedly if you went into the house, you'd still see some traces of blood on the walls, and if you were foolish enough to try to stay there at night, well, let's just say you'd have a bad experience.

There was just one small problem. I recognized the photos - I'd actually *been* to this place in the 70's. And it wasn't a family residence back then - it was a gardening business, and had been since the 50's. (It was a farm before that.) A very small amount of research would've shown this to be the case - 8 hours or less. 

During the past year, I've been to three or four places that were purported to be haunted. Nothing happened. (Two of them were restaurants - I had a nice dinner though! ) I spent a couple of nights in a hotel in Jefferson Texas that is widely thought to be haunted. (Indeed, the story goes that Steven Spielberg spent about half of one night in the hotel while looking for a place to set the move "Poltergeist", and became so frightened that he left halfway through the night.) Yeah, nothing happened.

Perhaps I'm offensive to ghosts in some way - they certainly seem to leave me alone! Please note - I'm not trying to say ghosts don't exist, or that people who claim to have seen them haven't seen anything. I have no way of knowing either of those things. I'm simply relating my experiences.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 10, 2008)

Ghosts love to play with laser dots. Just lead them out the door.

Geoff


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 10, 2008)

fieldops said:


> OK, it's time to stop screwing around.......
> 
> This is a job for Elektrolumens :devil:
> 
> ...


 
Ya I wouldn’t mind owning one of those, though at 19,000 Lumens you can do the same with a 400 watt overdriven bi pin bulb. Which would be a lot simpler.


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr Benchmark, you've got it just right. I'm fairly fascinated not by the phenomenon of ghosts which I don't believe exist, but the psychological aspects of those who believe in the ghosts. I even profited from it while in the military. I was once stationed in Connecticut, regarded by Haunted America Tours as the most haunted state. I would almost believe them seeing that it seems that the first and last things you see when driving through rural areas are acres and acres of cemeteries. Which according to most ghost "experts" shouldn't be haunted because cemeteries aren't the place where the severe emotional state of a dying person is permanently etched into the ghostly planes of existence. But anyway there was a an old abandoned insane asylum, or so everyone thought nearby that was purportedly haunted. And people bet me $100 that I couldn't stay there for the night, I easily stayed the whole night without incident, though it was disgustingly crawling with bugs so I asked if the night before I could set a fogger in the area for the bugs. No ghosts but do you think bug fogger can eliminate ghosts? If so I should start packaging and selling my new brand of ghost repelling fogger the markup would be astounding because I've heard a ghost cleansing from a medium can be quite expensive.


----------



## hamheart (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I am still scared of the dark.
> Especially in the basement.



me to


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 10, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> Mr Benchmark, you've got it just right. I'm fairly fascinated not by the phenomenon of ghosts which I don't believe exist, but the psychological aspects of those who believe in the ghosts. I even profited from it while in the military. I was once stationed in Connecticut, regarded by Haunted America Tours as the most haunted state. I would almost believe them seeing that it seems that the first and last things you see when driving through rural areas are acres and acres of cemeteries. Which according to most ghost "experts" shouldn't be haunted because cemeteries aren't the place where the severe emotional state of a dying person is permanently etched into the ghostly planes of existence. But anyway there was a an old abandoned insane asylum, or so everyone thought nearby that was purportedly haunted. And people bet me $100 that I couldn't stay there for the night, I easily stayed the whole night without incident, though it was disgustingly crawling with bugs so I asked if the night before I could set a fogger in the area for the bugs. No ghosts but do you think bug fogger can eliminate ghosts? If so I should start packaging and selling my new brand of ghost repelling fogger the markup would be astounding because I've heard a ghost cleansing from a medium can be quite expensive.




That's an awesome story. Was it interesting wandering around in there, or just empty and disgustingly bug-infested?

By the way, I can understand why people get spooked at night. Since you aren't relying on your vision so much, I think you must listen more intently - or at least I do, so I notice sounds much more acutely. For example, if you are about to walk into the woods in the dark, and you hear something moving next to you, it's easy to be startled, even though it's just a mouse or a squirrel. I've been startled by owl's before, too - they are really still and silent - until they decide not to be!

Heck, I even got startled in my observatory dome a couple of weeks back. I was out there, by myself, as usual, when I swear I heard someone walking RIGHT BEHIND ME, just outside the dome! (You could hear the leaves being crushed.) It sounded like they were right on top of me. The dome's slot was pointed south, and the sound seemed to come from the north-northwest. 

It took me a few minutes to figure out that there wasn't anyone right outside the dome. The dome itself plays tricks with sound. If I'm on one side of the dome, and speak to you, and you are on the other side, it sounds as if I'm standing behind you. This is a little startling the first few times it happens, but you get used to it. The dome is also really efficient at amplifying sounds that originate in the direction in which its slot is currently posted. I can hear conversations fairly easily 60-70 feet away fairly well if it's pointed in the right way. So the footsteps I heard were the deer that like to walk around our yard. They really weren't making much noised - but they were directly in line with the slot. Once I brought out my flashlight and looked around outside the dome, I saw them - they were at the far edge of my yard. It was amazing, it really did sound like a person walking around behind me.

Anyway, proof, as if anyone reading this would need it, that you should always carry a flashlight!


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 10, 2008)

It was probably a homeless person, that's all. Bridges can provide shelter.


----------



## kts (Dec 10, 2008)

Try firing a BB-gun at the bridgeghost, if it screams its probably a bum


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 10, 2008)

Yall are messed up, what if someone were to shoot at you, I know that if someone were to shoot at me with anything bb gun or otherwise I would be rather irate. And honestly if you were to tell a homeless person that they smelt of urine they would probably whoop your tail end. What because you know that they wont hear you then its ok to say something about them....no diffrent than saying that a jew has a big nose or that a black man has fat lips or even that all white people live in trailerparks is that OK to say so long as that specific group of people dont hear you? You have stooped to a level that I have never seen here on CPF before.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

You're right.


----------



## kts (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey..It was meant as a joke


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 10, 2008)

please let the thread go on, it seems that my posting of what I think was distasteful humor (although I did que in on that fact that it was supposed to be funny) the thread some what stopped.....


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 10, 2008)

How about high powered UV lights? Think i will go get one and test it out when i finally decide to go ghost hunting. There is actually a group in singapore that does these activities.

Hmmm, one high powered xenon, a few 225 lumen LEDs, spare cells and an E01 backup, one UV light and most important, good running shoes (and maybe some holy water loaded in THIS for additional safety).

what say you? all set for some ghost hunting?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

I bet a UV light would do something!

Might be an interesting process to discover the proper wavelength however.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 10, 2008)

For those of you keen on ghost hunting, check this place out, also a good opportunity to use your flashlights

http://www.horrorfind.com/Haunted_Places/


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yeah holy water is not so holy, especially the stuff in the church, the holy water canister can get kinda funky after a while so the holy water canister would require periodic washing out. I used to spend my land time in the navy working at the base chapel plus I attended a private Catholic middle school. There's nothing too special about the holy water and in fact when we ran low we simply filled the canister back up with tap water. Apparently as long as there was any holy water residue in the canister it re-holifies any water placed in it. Holiness apparently is like a contaminant that can't be diluted.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 10, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> Oh yeah holy water is not so holy, especially the stuff in the church, the holy water canister can get kinda funky after a while so the holy water canister would require periodic washing out. I used to spend my land time in the navy working at the base chapel plus I attended a private Catholic middle school. There's nothing too special about the holy water and in fact when we ran low we simply filled the canister back up with tap water. Apparently as long as there was any holy water residue in the canister it re-holifies any water placed in it. Holiness apparently is like a contaminant that can't be diluted.


Not to seem overly sectarian, but are there any *Protestant* ghosts?


----------



## brucec (Dec 10, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> Apparently as long as there was any holy water residue in the canister it re-holifies any water placed in it. Holiness apparently is like a contaminant that can't be diluted.


 
LOL!


----------



## fieldops (Dec 11, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> Apparently as long as there was any holy water residue in the canister it re-holifies any water placed in it. Holiness apparently is like a contaminant that can't be diluted.



Geeez.......and I always thought the only way to make sure it's holy water was to boil the hell out of it...:devil:


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 11, 2008)

fieldops said:


> Geeez.......and I always thought the only way to make sure it's holy water was to boil the hell out of it...:devil:



Nope that only makes it safe to drink, ironically holy water is probably the last kind of water you'd want to drink. If stranded in a church in an emergency you're better off drinking the toilet tank water in the bathroom than the stuff in the holy water can, I think last time I was cleaning out the holy water canister I was scrubbing out some holy mildew and holy algae.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 11, 2008)

There's a weekly television program, on The Travel Channel,
called *Ghost Adventures*.


Three young men go into various (scary) locations,
and spend the night there, walking all around.


When it gets dark, the *first thing they do*,
is turn OFF their flashlights, and use the "night-vision" lighting
of their video cameras, to both record the episode,
and even to find their way around in the darkness !


They also attempt to record sounds on a digital "tape recorder".


Must admit this is certainly an interesting TV program.

:candle:
_


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 11, 2008)

Burgess said:


> They also attempt to record sounds on a digital "tape recorder".



You don't know about EVP? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_voice_phenomena

That's the only unexplained phenomenon I've ever personally encountered before..


----------



## lctorana (Dec 11, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> You don't know about EVP? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_voice_phenomena
> 
> That's the only unexplained phenomenon I've ever personally encountered before..


 
Funny thing is, Paul McCartney is one of the ones still alive...


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 11, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> +1 for this, plus once you get one, it'll set off a wave of debate amongst the technical folk about different battery configurations to power it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i need one of those


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Dec 11, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> , I think last time I was cleaning out the holy water canister I was scrubbing out some holy mildew and


well was going to propose that the ghost might have allergies 


I'll tel you what.
If you want to find some ghosts, there was a segment on the local news yesterday about a boys home with 30+ unmarked graves in the back yard.

If anyplace is haunted, I would suspect there.


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 11, 2008)

how many watched 'Constantine' where they put a blessed crucifix in the tank that supplied the sprinklers


----------



## fieldops (Dec 12, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> , I think last time I was cleaning out the holy water canister I was scrubbing out some holy mildew and holy algae.




That's where I trade holy water for purell :sick2:


----------



## fareast (Jan 4, 2009)

well, if you're really interested, try here:

http://inventorspot.com/articles/god_bless_my_computer_17561


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like an interesting program *Burgess*... far healthier to be open minded to potential possibilities outside of our scope of experience than go the Ostrich route


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 4, 2009)

Burgess said:


> They also attempt to record sounds on a digital "tape recorder".


Have you seen Ghost Hunters or Ghost Hunters International on SciFi (US) or Space (Canada)?

They do EVP work all the time. It's pretty cool to hear what isn't heard initially.


----------



## picard (Jun 1, 2009)

*light to banish ghost in dark wood*

how many lumens would it take to banish darkness in dark woods? for example, if you stay at log cabin on camp ground. I am sort of afraid of ghost. 

how much power in your light would you use?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Depends on the ghost. It's year of departure you might say.

If it's a really old ghost I think it would ignore LED's. To play it safe I think you need minimum of 500 incan but 1000 would do it for sure.
Oh and make it something that's not too throw oriented! It might sneak by the beam if there is a lack of flood.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

WhoYaGonnaCall ? ? ?




_


----------



## spikeytree (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

When in doubt set the whole forest on fire!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

I can confidently say this tiny meeny light not only banish all ghosts, it will vaporise them.


----------



## mechBgon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

How about this 2xAAA inertial switching LED light with variable output? Watch it, ghosts, or he'll sic his Patronus on ya!


----------



## carbine15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

the only way to fight ghosts is with a portable nuclear particle _accelerator.






_"Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light" 

—Egon Spengler on crossing proton streams​


----------



## USM0083 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Being a fan of _Ghost Hunters_, I would carry a Mag85 to blind the ghost.


----------



## spikeytree (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

This thread reminded me of a question i had a few days ago. Has any cpf member actually saw a ghost? Personally I flash my light at anything that looks remotely unusual in my house. So i am not sure what are the chances of me seeing a ghost.


----------



## seaside (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Are you guys serious?

Anyway, you don't have to worry about good ones, since they won't bother you, or possibly tell you winning lottery number or something. 

Old ghosts may get scared by any flashlight since even a small flashlight can be quite brighter than anything they ever seen while they were alive. 

For the bad ones, when I think about those cheezy B movies that I saw, flashlight alone is not enough... wait a sec. are we talking about a monster or a ghost? well...


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

MAG85 :rock:


carry a smaller, LED light about 200 lumens or so, and if you get the Spine tingling feeling, the unleash all 1000+lumens of mag85 light

Crenshaw


----------



## RobertM (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

There was a good thread back in late 2008 discussing lights for use with ghosts. You might want to give it a read:
Flashlights for flashing at ghost?

With that being said, I'd take a SF M6. The M6 isn't called the _Guardian_ for nothing! :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



RobertM said:


> With that being said, I'd take a SF M6. The M6 isn't called the _Guardian_ for nothing! :laughing:



why not the M4? if your light goes out you could always use it as a club
its got a handle, M6s don't :nana:


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



Illum said:


> why not the M4? if your light goes out you could always use it as a club
> its got a handle, M6s don't :nana:



Did someone mention M4????
That would make me bring out this pic again...







This will banish ghosts and humans.


----------



## Dizos (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

ghosts are attracted to lights


----------



## iapyx (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



Sgt. LED said:


> Depends on the ghost. It's year of departure you might say.
> 
> If it's a really old ghost I think it would ignore LED's. To play it safe I think you need minimum of 500 incan but 1000 would do it for sure.
> Oh and make it something that's not too throw oriented! It might sneak by the beam if there is a lack of flood.


 
or maybe he does need an LED as we all know incan cuts through ghosts (and smoke/smog) much better than LEDs. So maybe an LED to make it visible and a very bright incan to scare it away?


----------



## Illum (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



Zeruel said:


> Did someone mention M4????
> That would make me bring out this pic again...
> 
> 
> ...



jeezez!
you might wanna put a counterweight behind that stock there


----------



## f22shift (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

cross in front of the lens? :naughty:


----------



## MWClint (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



f22shift said:


> cross in front of the lens? :naughty:



p7 in a maglite will get you that cross!


----------



## f22shift (Jun 2, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Waterhose outside was turned on by nobody. We had insane dogs that barked like crazy any time a car went by or a person got near the fence. No barking but the backyard was flooded, nobody used the hose that day and it was twisted all the way on. The dogs were standing there not barking, just looking at the hose.
> .


 
i always felt that dogs can sense more. my dog always spotted the raccoons before i can on night walks. and also knows when i'm coming home even if i'm 100 yds away at different hours. anyway, i remember he used to stare at this dark corner at the stairway. just constantly at random times. we used to joke it was a ghost.
we had a motion sensor alarm trip in the basement once which was very spooky. it never false alarmed.

my thinking is that it would be more unusual for ghosts not to exist. we can only perceive a small range in my opinion. i have never seen a ghost personally. 
i have mixed feelings about the following feeling. sometimes i feel like it can be programmed by watching situations in scary movies. other times i think we still have the caveman instincts built in us to detect predators.

edit: i just wanted to add about the house and the husband dying. i remember as a kid when we were house shopping. there was this one house that just had an eerie feeling. it was hard to explain. everyone admitted later to feeling that way. we found out later that the husband died of a heart attack in the place where the feeling was strong. that was why they were selling. but i thought how weird it was. on the other hand, i'm sure ppl died everywhere on every square inch of this planet


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



f22shift said:


> cross in front of the lens? :naughty:


 
you know that would only work for a vampire right? 

Crenshaw


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

i'll stick to fire for ghosts, some of these spooks are known to drain batteries. 

an insecticide (or any pressurized can) + a windproof lighter is my best bet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



Crenshaw said:


> MAG85 :rock:
> 
> 
> carry a smaller, LED light about 200 lumens or so, and if you get the Spine tingling feeling, the unleash all 1000+lumens of mag85 light
> ...




A triple P7 [email protected] would outshine the incan' significantly and especially in the spill/flood department... I have to agree about using a [email protected] light host though, it would be perfect for mounting on a nuclear particle accelerator 'stick' :thumbsup:


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

You shouldn't be worrying about ghosts; its the zombies you have to be careful of.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*







This will do the job.
But you know what..... you'll have to wait a 'little while' since it's not yet out.


----------



## GreyShark (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

The big problem I have experienced in the woods at night is that the light diminishes extra fast when the beam encounters brush. I'm sure there's something in the particle wave theory that explains the phenomenon, I don't know exactly what, but the effect is plainly visible. I've found there's really only two ways to go if you're trying to illuminate the woods, if you want to see far you need a very concentrated beam that can shoot all or at least most of its light through gaps in the vegetation... otherwise a floody beam with massive output. A Mag running an MR16 on 5 Li-Ion's works quite well for creating a little patch of day in a dark wood.

If the real issue is ghosts and not darkness then it is a problem of a spiritual nature and therefore requires a solution of a spiritual nature.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Like having the light blessed.


----------



## GreyShark (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

That might help, just be careful who does the blessing. :devil: Also consider a blue beam filter, just be sure to crank up the raw output to compensate for any losses.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Just get a light that fires silver bullets also. 

Wait, that's for werewolves, never mind...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



GreyShark said:


> That might help, just be careful who does the blessing.


Like Paul Reubens? Oh wait, no.


----------



## GreyShark (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Forget ghosts! I'm much more afraid of running into Paul Reubens in the dark!  

Though as I recall Pee-Wee may have been in possession of one of the earliest hotwires.


----------



## mudman cj (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*



GreyShark said:


> Though as I recall Pee-Wee may have been in possession of one of the earliest hotwires.



:green: ...


----------



## The Dane (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Something like this:

*[hotlinked image removed - DM51]*

And if that fails how about a good old talisman against the dark lord?


----------



## BlueBoom (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

You might need OVER 9000 lumens!!1


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: light to banish ghost in dark wood*

Merging 2 similar threads.


----------



## andrew123 (Jun 2, 2009)

VillageIdiot said:


> Loooots-a crazy people in this thread..... ghosts, wtf, seriously.


I concur.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2009)

BlueBoom said:


> You might need OVER 9000 lumens!!!


 Yeah I'd take Goku too if I had the option.


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 2, 2009)

Allways wanted to ask this question. How many CPF'ers are flashaholics because they're afraid of the dark? Guess this thread answers my question! And yea any non-believers head on over to VA and you can check out some of my friends houses and propertys. There are MANY old civil war hospitals and battlefields around where I live (Mechanicsville/ Cold Harbor area)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2009)

I kind of like the dark actually. I see pretty well at night too.

I just dig the aesthetics of flashlights. :shrug:


----------



## sappyg (Jun 2, 2009)

great to reread this old thread and the new. of all of us i think SGT LED has had the best account or experience with a ghost. clearly that experience precluded both a shotgun AND a flashlight. 
could be flashlight best suited would be the light within. that light could attract a ghost or even repell a ghost. kinda depends on the ghost i guess. 
i still contend that if you really wanted to sneak up on a ghost you need very very low.... preferably a light that in another color spectrum than the run of the mill LED or incan. UV might could do it. but, maybe we are looking at this the wrong way completely.
flashlights are for people.... so people can illuminate the imperical world around them. if ghosts exist they are not of our perception. it could be that we do not need a flashlight but a tuning fork that emits an inaudible sound wave to create an outline of movement or unperceived mass in the normal dimensions we experience. the tuning fork could have a flashlight built in but the light could interfere with the oscilating vibration of the fork. the pitch would likely have to be very high. 
we do need to consider now if the fork can be had in Ti and does it come with a strike bezel or will it be an after market offering from a secondary vendor? also, does the fork have a clip and is the clip sufficient for the task at hand? can we get a bigger fork with more throw and can we upgrade the fork when the forking technology allows?


----------



## pushcart (Jun 2, 2009)

How about the Lucifer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

andrew123 said:


> VillageIdiot said:
> 
> 
> > _Loooots-a crazy people in this thread..... ghosts, wtf, seriously._
> ...




Yeah it's so much easier to stick your head in the sand and openly mock the beliefs of others


----------



## iapyx (Jun 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I kind of like the dark actually. I see pretty well at night too.
> 
> I just dig the aesthetics of flashlights. :shrug:


 
Are you colourblind in any way?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I am actually. Classic red/green.

EDIT: OK I just looked it up, There is a link between colorblindness and seeing better at night! Cool
I noticed I saw better at night than others but I never knew why. That's awesome. 
I also found this site that has a bunch of tests. http://www.moillusions.com/2009/04/color-blindness-test-ultimate-edition.html I failed bigger than sh*t. LOL


----------



## iapyx (Jun 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Yes I am actually. Classic red/green.


 
Then I have an interesting thread for you to which I contributed since I am colourblind too. (also classic green/red). At elementary school they found out that I am slightly colourblind. Colourblind people can see better in darkness. More specific: they adjust quicker to darkness. 

Here's the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173771

In post #5 I wrote about an article on colourblind people adapting better/faster to darkness [from a good reliable Dutch newspaper]


----------



## da.gee (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow people. Very interesting experiences. I hope *NOT *to duplicate them. 

Sgt. LED: that is one freaky story. Having seen 8 zillion sci-fi and monster movies I would probably have a heart attack thinking of what could be on the other side of the door.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jun 3, 2009)

litetube said:


> This is exactly why I wear a tinfoil helmet around the house. This affords me threefold protection against 1)Aliens 2) Ghosts 3)Jehovas Witnesses standing at my front door on Saturdays


 

You and I must be related,I do the exact same thing.

It works everytime.:laughing::laughing::twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 3, 2009)

Hah my fiance is colorblind (completly. She sees everything in shades of grey)
and for a long time when we first met she would walk around in the dark with very little light and I asked her how good her night vision is since she has horrible day time vision (usually cant leave the house without red sunglasses even on cloudy days) and she said she sees awesome in the dark. She is still completly happy with her e1 and original KL1 head and has no need for anything brighter accept she takes a G2Z with a solarforce strike bezel and a R2 dropin with her when we go on walks.



Sgt. LED said:


> Yes I am actually. Classic red/green.
> 
> EDIT: OK I just looked it up, There is a link between colorblindness and seeing better at night! Cool
> I noticed I saw better at night than others but I never knew why. That's awesome.
> I also found this site that has a bunch of tests. http://www.moillusions.com/2009/04/color-blindness-test-ultimate-edition.html I failed bigger than sh*t. LOL


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 3, 2009)

You know, maybe that's one of the reasons I tend to focus on lights with long runtime instead of high brightness!

What an interesting day. :thumbsup:


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey im not even colorblind and I find myself focusing on runtime over brightness at least for an EDC. But toys have to be brighter!!!


----------



## sappyg (Jun 3, 2009)

ok..... a quick experiment in the garage with a cigarette and led and an incan. this was very unscientific and completely inconsistant but the incan did give more definition to the smoke from the cig. to my eye it gave more detail to the smoke and was able to "define" where the smoke was as well.
the cool white led tended to wash out and loose the smoke.
i don't think ghosts are smoke but we can probably agree that they are at least opaque. in this case the incan supplied more definition to the subject. i'm thinking that the color spectrum is more relivent than lux or lumen for flashing ghosts if it is even possible. also consider the the notion that they (ghosts) must be a type, or form if you will, of energy. given this, perhaps the heat or warmth of incan might pick this up better. 
a friend once told me that energy can neither be created or destroyed... only converted into something else..... when you boil water you see a slight vapor and then it's gone.... the water is still there but you'll be hard pressed to see it with any flashlight unless there was a large amount of convergent humidity. you'll have a better chance seeing it with an incan but you can't scare the humidity. 
yet questions remain. would we know a ghost if we saw one? would there be any bennefit to flashing a ghost? and why do we need to flash a ghost?


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jun 4, 2009)

I was reading this thread then I got a strange chill down the middle of my body.

Then I remembered I am eating ice cream 


True story


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jun 4, 2009)

fiftycalibre said:


> I was reading this thread then I got a strange chill down the middle of my body.
> 
> Then I remembered I am eating ice cream
> 
> ...


----------



## arowana (Jun 4, 2009)

While a powerful flashlight maybe be powerless against a real ghost, it will be handy as a good indicator to banish 'ghosts' (ie pranksters or homeless people)... shine it right at its face and if it doesn't even flinch, run away FAST.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

That's a great link Sgt. LED thanks, most of those images were cut & dry, however some (including the first one) were not... I'm not sure if that indicates some level of colour vision deficiency or not :thinking:

FWIW my night vision is good enough to negate the need for flashlights under most night conditions :thumbsup:


----------



## crizyal (Jun 6, 2009)

paulr said:


> Ghosts are not bothered by visible light. They are invisible themselves so you need invisible light to drive them away. The simplest way to do this is put a thin insulating disc (2 circles of paper with a layer of garlic skin between them works well) between the batteries and the positive contact in your flashlight. The paper stops the regular electrons that make visible light from entering the bulb or led, while the garlic skin amplifies the ecto-electrons that make invisible light. As an added bonus this also works against vampires. Beware of the very cheap anti-ghost lights you see on places like Deal Extreme, since they often just leave out the batteries completely, stopping both visible and invisible light, so you think you are safe but in fact you are completely exposed.


True flashaholic form! LOL


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 7, 2009)

fieldops said:


> OK, it's time to stop screwing around.......
> 
> This is a job for Elektrolumens :devil:
> 
> ...


 
Why not name it the Ghost Buster?


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watched ghost adventures last night on the travel channel.

The host used something called a "dark light" to attracts ghosts. Google pulls up random threads that lead to nothing... 

Any ideas... speculation?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

AFAIK darklight refers to the UV range radiated by the given bulb/emitter the sort of thing once popular in night clubs that made anything white (or really light in colour) seemingly glow


----------

